# Canon LP-E6 Product Advisory



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 9, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/10/canon-lp-e6-product-advisory/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/10/canon-lp-e6-product-advisory/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><b>Affected Product</b>

Canon LP-E6 Battery Pack when used with the Canon LC-E6 Charger

(Compatible with Canon EOS 5D Mark III, EOS 5D Mark II, EOS 6D, EOS 7D, EOS 70D, EOS 60D, EOS 60Da)</p>
<p><b>Symptom</b>

In rare cases, the orange lamp on the Canon Battery Charger LC-E6 will blink rapidly at regular intervals when the Canon Battery Pack LP-E6 is inserted. In such cases, charging the Canon Battery Pack LP-E6 in the Canon Battery Charger LC-E6 is not possible.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<table width="542.0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td rowspan="2" valign="middle">Battery Condition</td>
<td colspan="2" valign="middle">Charge Lamp</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="middle">Color</td>
<td valign="middle">Indicator</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="middle">Standby for charge</td>
<td rowspan="5" valign="middle">Orange</td>
<td valign="middle">Blinks once per second</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="middle">Communication error</td>
<td valign="middle">Blinks rapidly</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="middle">0 – 49%</td>
<td valign="middle">Blinks once per second</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="middle">50 – 74%</td>
<td valign="middle">Blinks twice per second</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="middle">75% or higher</td>
<td valign="middle">Blinks three times per second</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="middle">Fully charged</td>
<td valign="middle">Green</td>
<td valign="middle">Lights up</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p>This symptom may occur when a Canon Battery Pack LP-E6 has been discharged due to being unused for a prolonged period of time, such as when it is first purchased.</p>
<p>If this occurs, please follow the procedure below.</p>
<p><b>Procedure</b></p>
<ol>
<li>Plug the Canon Battery Charger LC-E6, with the Canon Battery Pack LP-E6 inserted, into a power outlet.</li>
<li>Wait for 20 seconds.If during this time the orange lamp blinks once per second, please continue to charge the battery until the green lamp lights up, which indicates a full charge. At this point, the battery is ready for normal use, and there is no need to follow the remaining steps.

If during this time the orange lamp blinks rapidly, please move on to Step 3 of this procedure.</li>
<li>If the orange lamp blinks rapidly, remove the Canon Battery Pack LP-E6 from the Canon Battery Charger LC-E6.</li>
<li>Wait for 10 seconds.</li>
<li>Reinsert the Canon Battery Pack LP-E6 into the Canon Battery Charger LC-E6.</li>
<li>The Canon Battery Charger LC-E6’s orange lamp should begin to flash slowly (once per second) and charging will begin.Please note: If the orange lamp blinks rapidly again, please repeat steps 3-5 above. If, after a third attempt, the Canon Battery Pack LP-E6 does not charge, please contact the Canon Customer Support Center for assistance.</li>
<li>Charge the Canon Battery Pack LP-E6 until the green lamp on the Canon Battery Charger LC-E6 illuminates, signifying that the Canon Battery Pack LP-E6 is fully charged.</li>
</ol>
<p><b>Use of non-genuine Canon Battery Packs</b>

The situation may also occur when attempts are made to charge non-genuine Canon Battery Packs in the Canon Battery Charger LC-E6. However, the procedure provided above does not apply to the use of non-genuine Canon products.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 9, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> The situation may also occur when attempts are made to charge non-genuine Canon Battery Packs in the Canon Battery Charger LC-E6. However, the procedure provided above does not apply to the use of non-genuine Canon products.



In essence, does this mean *Canon tried to embed a non-genuine battery detection into the charger and screwed it up?* Given the recent fw updates that break 3rd party battery compatibility Canon trying the same on the hardware side is a possibility, but man, that's really beyond what *I* would expect of them.

Lucke me I'm still using my 60D charger for my 6D, I haven't even unpacked the new one, an now I'm unlikely to do so


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 9, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The situation may also occur when attempts are made to charge non-genuine Canon Battery Packs in the Canon Battery Charger LC-E6. However, the procedure provided above does not apply to the use of non-genuine Canon products.
> ...



I don't think it means that. But if Canon were to state or imply that the 'fix' works with 3rd party batteries, it would mean they'd have to have validated it with *all* 3rd party brands...and why would they do that? Cheaper to exclude them (but the verbal/philosophical push to stick with OEM accessories isn't accidental).


----------



## Steb (Oct 9, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> In essence, does this mean *Canon tried to embed a non-genuine battery detection into the charger and screwed it up?*



To me it sounds like they have trouble to supply the internal electronics sufficiently when the battery is deeply discharged. I don't think this is related to their security stuff.


----------



## Botts (Oct 9, 2013)

Steb said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > In essence, does this mean *Canon tried to embed a non-genuine battery detection into the charger and screwed it up?*
> ...



I think steb nailed it. With a lot of Apple's lithium batteries, when really really dead they require a process similar to this. Quite often they'll be beyond saving though.


----------



## sjschall (Oct 9, 2013)

Funny timing - this JUST happened to me after never experiencing it with a 3 yr old LC-E6 and battery, with regular use. As stated, popped it off and back on again and it charged right up.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 10, 2013)

Anybody contacted canon support over this issue yet?

I have two non-charging LP-E6's. And the guts of a dead bg-e7.

I don't know which killed which. But I know it wasn't me. And that everything was canon. And that I'm £300 out of pocket.

Maybe for once in their lives canon will actually own up and do the right thing?


----------



## gary (Oct 10, 2013)

I have two chargers and four batteries all canon and all bought from a reputable supplier. One of the chargers is fine and one not so I hope that this means I have a solution.


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 10, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> The charger should be self limiting and causing a "battery error" mode of signaling, as well as cutting the charge current when the current exceeds a preset threshold for a certain time period.



Ok, so I understand this part is somewhat Canon's fault because they're too cheap to produce a charger that is able to handle the situation without user intervention?



sjschall said:


> Funny timing - this JUST happened to me after never experiencing it with a 3 yr old LC-E6 and battery, with regular use. As stated, popped it off and back on again and it charged right up.



On reflection, I might have also done this couple of times, but w/o thinking about it or guessing that there's some dust blocking the contacts. But then again, it might have been dust.



paul13walnut5 said:


> I have two non-charging LP-E6's. And the guts of a dead bg-e7.



Probably I'm mis-understanding the advisory - again - but for me it says that a completely discharged batter might need to be put into the charger twice... there is nothing "broken" as such, it's just an advice for the proper procedure as the charger doesn't cope on its own. As also stated above, not being able to recharge low-discharged batteries might happen with the current tech, so this does not qualify as a warranty case?

Btw: You should have bought 10x 3rd party batteries instead of 2x Canon original :-> ... my current as-cheap-as-it-gets chipped version is recognized in my 6d just fine and lasts as long as the Canon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 10, 2013)

Its just a process for trying to revive batteries that have sat too long in a warehouse and are discharged so much that the internal battery electronics tells the charger that it can't be charged.
Giving the battery even a couple of seconds worth of charge before the charger cuts out might allow it to come to life.

Since Canon does not design or control the electronics in fake Canon batteries, it would be impossible to guarantee it would work for them, and tomorrow it could change. (I use the term fake to mean any battery not produced by Canon, but which tells the camera its a Canon battery.)


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 16, 2013)

UPDATE:

After talking to the Canon service centre I was advised to send the battery charger and batteries in...

Leaving me without the use of my camera..

I took an aditional call from a lady at canon (02087314132) who advised that in fact the best thing to do was to buy a newer charger which has been altered to solve this issue.

I asked if they could, as a goodwill gesture, refresh my batteries for me on the new charger (as my exsisting charger is working fine) but no. They want more money.

I explained that as an individual and corporately I have spent a lot of money with canon and will be spending more when we get our C camera, but to no avail.

Canon have failed me time after time with the 7D (CF UDMA issue, LPE6 issue, BG-E7 issue) and historically when I administered a camera hire facility (18 of 20 camcorders dead through Sony CCD issue, 6x XL lenses with back focus problems)

They never fail to dissapoint.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 16, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I asked if they could, as a goodwill gesture, refresh my batteries for me on the new charger (as my exsisting charger is working fine) but no. They want more money.



I am surprised you expect otherwise, my experiences at least with the next local Canon service is the same - they are there to earn money alright. It might be a bit different if you pull your platinum video cps card, but I wouldn't bet on it, the main cps advantage is repair time and replacement gear, not freebies.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 16, 2013)

I've not had any trouble with my Canon LP-E6. Also been using a pair of Wasabi to good effect, however they don't seem to last as long as the Canon, even though their maH rating is higher than the Canon. Also, the "battery info" menu shows 7% charge remaining on the Wasabis, when it's really 0%...where the Canon battery info shows accurately. I guess it's not too surprising, they're 1/6 the price of the Canon battery!


----------



## sulla (Oct 16, 2013)

The non-charging issue happened to me with a brand-new just-unboxed battery.
Removed it, reinserted it, it charged, solved.
If only all problems could be solved in such an easy way...


----------



## Dantana (Oct 17, 2013)

After reading this, I don't feel quite so insane.

I recently took the plunge on a 6D kit. It arrived at my office, I took it home at lunch and put the battery on to charge and went back to my office. When I got home that night the light was still blinking orange and the battery had no charge when I put it in the camera. I switched outlets with the charger and set it to charge again. It was fine after that.

I had been thinking that I somehow inserted it improperly (which seems almost impossible) or that there was something wrong with the original outlet (even though I use it all the time). Nice to know it was a super-drained battery.


----------



## JohnUSA (Oct 17, 2013)

The problem is the charger that comes with the 5D3 is different than the 5D2. The 5D3 charger most definitely was 'upgraded' to prevent working/charging third-party batteries such as the four Maxial batteries I have. The Maxial batteries charge fine on my 5D2 charger. 

I purchased Wasabi batteries and they charge fine on both chargers. 

I should add even the 5D3 charger had difficulty charging Canon batteries. A quick ride to Canon Service Center in NJ fixed that as they just handed me a new charger.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 18, 2013)

JohnUSA said:


> The problem is the charger that comes with the 5D3 is different than the 5D2. The 5D3 charger most definitely was 'upgraded' to prevent working/charging third-party batteries such as the four Maxial batteries I have. The Maxial batteries charge fine on my 5D2 charger.



Interesting, you're the first one to verify my suspicions from above. Does your 3rd party battery show up as genuine in your 5d3 camera, i.e. has it a newer/working chip?


----------



## JohnUSA (Oct 18, 2013)

The 5D3 will display the "Unknown battery..." warning with my two year old Maximal batteries, but the batteries will work fine and camera will remember/register the batteries. The newer Wasabi batteries there is no warning. The Wasabi batteries are about 3+ months old.

Here's the model numbers of both LC-E6 chargers:
ZFAD - Came with the 5D2 and will charge the Maximal and Wasabi batteries with no problem
AJBC - Came with the 5D3 and will charge the new Wasabi batteries but not the Maximal batteries.

I think I burnt out the first 5D3 charger by letting the Maximal battery charge for hours and the battery actually drained to zero. It's so convenient having a 35 minute drive to Canon's service center. As mentioned they replaced it on the spot, no waiting.


----------



## LookingThroughMyLens81 (Oct 19, 2013)

My brand new SterlingTek batteries won't even work in my 5D3 any more after the last firmware upgrade and the two Canon batteries I just bought to replace them won't charge in my SterlingTek battery chargers or my other third-party charger nor will the original Canon battery that came with my 5D3 charge in anything but the charger that came with the camera. It's gotten frustrating!


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 19, 2013)

Just bought a 6D and a third party battery for backup. I've charged the original LP-E6 with no problem. However, the third party battery didn't charge even when I've done the same procedure as written by the OP. I've exchanged it with another third party battery and same thing happened. Finally, I've just added a some money and get another original. However, the store where I bought it tested it both original and third party battery in a third party charger and both worked. I guess it's true that the Canon charger is doing some confirmation if your battery is original or not.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 19, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> Just bought a 6D and a third party battery for backup. I've charged the original LP-E6 with no problem. However, the third party battery didn't charge even when I've done the same procedure as written by the OP. I've exchanged it with another third party battery and same thing happened. Finally, I've just added a some money and get another original.



Oh my, so you did just what Canon wanted you to do, amazing how this works esp. given the large price difference for essentially the same product. I seem to have been lucky, my ebay LP-E6 works fine in my 6D (I didn't unpack the new charger though).

I think it's important to look for offers that advertise "newest chip" or "work with newest cameras", as you can then return them in case it doesn't charge or isn't recognized.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 19, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought a 6D and a third party battery for backup. I've charged the original LP-E6 with no problem. However, the third party battery didn't charge even when I've done the same procedure as written by the OP. I've exchanged it with another third party battery and same thing happened. Finally, I've just added a some money and get another original.
> ...



Well, I think it's worth it I suppose. We're using several original LP-E6 in my part-time job/hobby for more than 4 years and they're still working and charging optimally while most of the third party batteries we were using as backups had failed already. I think it's worth it at the end of the day... but still, it hurts my pockets. Oh well, taking pictures with my 6D seems to ease up most of the pain. I can't define it but 6D IQ is a lot different from my 5D2 and Ti1 shots... Almost little to no PP is required. The metering and the IQ are just way ahead of those other two cameras. Ooops, sorry, can't contain my excitement.


----------



## JohnUSA (Oct 21, 2013)

Seems to me going forward with the new Canon chargers... buy third-party batteries with third-party chargers to ensure some kind of compatibility.

As mentioned the best LP-E6 third-party battery that will charge with the newer 5D3 Canon charger is the Wasabi. Will the Wasabi battery charge with the next Canon charger and will it work/register with next camera is anyone's guess.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 21, 2013)

If you do want to use aftermarket LP-E6 batteries in your factory charger, they MUST have a facsimile of the Canon chip in the battery, otherwise the factory charger won't work.
I buy some aftermarket batteries straight from a small factory in Sydney, and they do put a copy of the Canon chip in the packs, and they work just like OEM Canon batteries.
If your battery pack does not have the correct chip in it, the factory charger that comes with the 5D3 or newer cameras just won't work at all, and may actually end up flattening your aftermarket battery.
However, if you have non-chipped batteries, just buy an aftermarket charger.
Many of the cheap Chinese web sites selling copy LP-E6 batteries actually supply an AC charger with each battery because they won't work with the newer Canon chargers.

Even the non-chipped batteries will work in your 5D3 or 6D etc., but you might not get accurate, indeed any, battery monitoring.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 22, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> Just bought a 6D and a third party battery for backup. I've charged the original LP-E6 with no problem. However, the third party battery didn't charge even when I've done the same procedure as written by the OP. I've exchanged it with another third party battery and same thing happened. Finally, I've just added a some money and get another original. However, the store where I bought it tested it both original and third party battery in a third party charger and both worked. I guess it's true that the Canon charger is doing some confirmation if your battery is original or not.



The simple cure for that is to get a third party charger like I did...came with two Wasabi batteries. I've not tried to charge the Wasabi in the Canon charger, for fear of it contracting some kind of disease...


----------



## LookingThroughMyLens81 (Nov 4, 2013)

Canon has definitely killed third-party batteries with the new firmware updates. My 5D3 won't even give an error message with my SterlingTek batteries before shutting down like it did with the last firmware update, it just becomes a brick with the batteries installed. I don't think SterlingTek will take the batteries back but I have definitely warned them of the problem.


----------



## Zen (Nov 4, 2013)

This is like using a "Pep Boys" fuel injector in a Jaguar! Why in the world would anyone take the time and go to the expense to buy a "good" camera, and then load it up with sub-standard accessories? Why not just buy Canon batteries? The $20 price difference is insignificant compared to the value of the gear you have . . .

If Canon continually disappoints, then take the alternative route: Switch!

Zen


----------



## eos650 (Nov 4, 2013)

It's not realistic to label all 3rd party batteries as sub-standard. Sometimes you get crap, even from Canon. If throwing your hard earned cash out the window makes you feel better, buy Canon batteries. I'm perfectly comfortable with 3rd party batteries. I have used a few different brands.

I can get 4 Wasabi batteries and two chargers including car adapters for the price of one Canon battery. In use, my 3rd party batteries have been in distinguishable from my Canon batteries. They last as long and are fully recognized and functional with all of my cameras (2 x 5D III, 2 x 5D II, 7D and 60D).

It's not uncommon for me to go out packing three or four bodies for a full day shoot. I will also take along a half dozen or so spare batteries. I always carry extra batteries, just in case, but rarely need them.

Everyone has their own opinions about what's important and we also have our own comfort zones.

That said, I'll save my money for something I do consider worthwhile... Better glass...


----------

